# Vararam



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this vararam intake coming out. Its supposed to be out the end of this month and there is alot of speculation over it. I am very interested in getting an intake and they are an awesome company, but i dont wanna be the guinea pig on the first batch. So when some numbers and trials come out somebody post em' up!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

huitt06 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this vararam intake coming out. Its supposed to be out the end of this month and there is alot of speculation over it. I am very interested in getting an intake and they are an awesome company, but* i dont wanna be the guinea pig *on the first batch. So when some numbers and trials come out somebody post em' up!


one of the best posts so far on the Vararam that i've seen


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

All i know is they make a decent intake for the C5's... I'm curious tho


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I emailed them and they said Apr 1 they are supposed to have one for the goat. About $300.

I'm going to wait and see if it makes a difference over my AEM.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PH3N0M said:


> All i know is they make a decent intake for the C5's... I'm curious tho


don't let that skew your decision. i got into a pissing match on that one. the claim was that the C5 Vararam made 1# of boost at 80mph. i doubted that it did and he then claimed that he saw it make 103 kPa MAP pressure at 80 mph. well that's a far cry from 1# of boost as depending on barometric pressure and altitude that could have just been no pressure drop. BTW 1# of boost is 6.9 kPa and most of us see days of 101-102 kPa at 600-900 feet. the other point is that the C5 intake is absolutely nothing like the design of this one. in fact if you look on their page the GTO one looks more like one of the competition that they claim to be superior over. 

the intake IMHO _may_ be better than other commercially available intakes for cool air. if you look at it tho it can't give any boost to pressure no matter how small. with multiple inlets for air (the front and the scoops) and outlets for air ("sealing" against a "blanket" and as yet to be seen "sealing" around the TB) there won't be any "ram air" benefit like possibly with the C5 unit. the beloved scoops, or as i call them hood ornaments, are in a low pressure area or at best a very mild pressure area and the front edge inlet is the highest pressure area on the car. it only takes common sense to know that an imbalance of pressures isn't additive. 

what Vararam did was take a low, discontinued production car that has a difficult intake to engineer and made a cheap and easy intake that addresses some of the deficiencies of the current intakes and not make the best one that could be or anything like the C5 one.


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm really interested in this, Iv'e been holding off on buying anything to see what this has to offer


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

They are doing pre sale for 275, it's interesting but I am worried about the fit. I'll wait until they get the bugs out of it.


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

Will this be CARB exempt/ CA legal?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

neverend3r said:


> Will this be CARB exempt/ CA legal?


i seriously doubt it.


----------

